# [Listen] : my band just got off tour with CeeLo Green, and I realized I never shared our stuff here!



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys!

Just thought I'd share my band's music video out here - it's been a while since I've been active here, but I miss it.

Anyway - here's a track we're starting to move to radio with. Everything in it (gtr/bass) is all DI Axe-FX II XL. We even used it as an insert on the acoustic grand piano for some compression and distortion. 

Hope y'all dig! Might be a little poppier than average around here.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Took long enough


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)




----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Fantastic! Thanks for sharing your music. Poppy is good in my book. I rally like it!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I really like it, great vocals!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Love it!!

Sounding super polished for sure. Great tune. Really digging the throaty vocals and the entire arrangement.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They have a contest for a free PRS SE going right now too.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Thanks all! Really appreciate the comments. And budda ain't lyin. 

If you're interested in a free SE Prs enter here. 

www.nikkiswives.com/win


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

